# 2 year pita. Done.



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Contractor was a pain, customer was great, and it's done. Sorry I have no rough pics, this project started two and a half years ago. GC drug his ash. And I just got done today.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

round 2


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Everyone loves those pocket doors. 

Nice work.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

round 3


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

the end


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Love looking at custom work with an attention to detail.

Did you supply the fixtures?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Love looking at custom work with an attention to detail.
> 
> Did you supply the fixtures?


Everything except the master tub, and glass vessel sink. Oh yeah, this was my favorite part.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ahhh Cool...

I can move in finally now... :laughing:

Nice Work! :thumbup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

This was a 100 year old farm house that was about 1300 sq ft. Now it's about 4500 sq ft. I'm so glad to be done with this one. It could have been alot of fun with a better GC.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

That's real nice.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow, 2 1/2 years I bet hos were screaming at the gc.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice job. I hope you didn't have to wait until trim was finished to get paid.:laughing:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

gusty60 said:


> Nice job. I hope you didn't have to wait until trim was finished to get paid.:laughing:


 I don't know why, but around here, the homeowner/ customer handles money disbersment. I just progress billed them, and as special order fixtures came in I billed. I tell ya, take that big fat GC road block out of the mix, and the money flows right where it needs to go.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

After 2 1/2 years they will have to get used to using a toilet again.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Titan Plumbing said:


> After 2 1/2 years they will have to get used to using a toilet again.


 Thats another good thing. They have a house in town, and during this project, at that house I replaced the WH, kitchen faucet, did a stack replacement, replaced a shower valve,and replaced a zone valve on their boiler. This customer is the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

nice shower:thumbsup:. I hate setting toilets on wood floors, just seems like a bad idea. Oh well, got to give them what they want.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Will said:


> nice shower:thumbsup:. I hate setting toilets on wood floors, just seems like a bad idea. Oh well, got to give them what they want.


 I agree. And those are the original maple floors. They are on the 2'nd floor, still in tact for now. They made it for 100 years, lets see how they do with a new bathroom on top of them.


----------

